# New Mexico?!



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe its just me but I did not enjoy Taos at all. I went in March last year and I found the MT wasn't very snowboard friendly, and the MT was kinda hard to navigate around.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

*welcome to the land of enchantment*

Taos and santa fe are head and shoulders above the other resorts. (though I've never been to ski apache) The rest are more like the resorts back in michagin than what one would normally think of as west coast resorts. Crowds aren't as big of a problem here but watch out for santa fe on really bad weekends (mlk, president's day) as they struggle to deal with the crowds.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with the crowds at Santa Fe - especially on the holidays/weekends. 

If you are in Albuquerque (or nearby), Sandia can be tons of fun during times of good snow. Its rather small and the lifts arent high-speed, but its never very crowded, its cheap and very close to town. 

As for the others, Ive enjoyed Angel Fire more than Santa Fe -- its very boarder friendly with a good laid-back kind of feeling. I wasnt too big a fan of Taos, but will definitely go back for variety.

I havent tried Apache, Sippapu (sp?), or Red River. Will be going to Wolf Creek in Southern CO this year -- rumored to be about 3.5-4 hours from Alb.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea im way the F out in Clovis on the texas border, so santa fe is about 3 hours and ski apache is about 2 1/2ish. Thanks for the heads up tho on the crowds.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

heard ski apache is offering a sweet deal on season passes. already went boarding at sandia this year and wolf creek is already 100% open. Banger!


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't waste your time with Ski Apache, If Apache bowl opens this year you might give Ski Apache a try. Otherwise it's not that great and it has east coast snow. Angel Fire would be my choice, haven't done Taos. If you like the park Angel Fire is by far your best choice. It doesn't have the fall and you die stuff, but for nice snow and good cruisers its pretty good. If you go, drive through Santa Rosa, the road through Logan shouldn't be called a road but a pot hole.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm planning a road trip to angel fire this december. it looks really good. it was between that and sante fe. it'll be my first time at angel fire so what're some of the best things to do there?


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll be at Angel Fire on Christmas... Hope its good...  Sipapu is my backup plan


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

red river is a great place to escape the big crowds that taos draws.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been to Taos, AF, and SF...I liked AF the best just because they had a nice terrain park. I didn't like Taos because they have signs that threaten you with legal action for going into the trees or off the trails...Bogus. Drive up to Wolf Creek for the deepest, flufiest, pow you will ever find. Ohh, and ask for a lesson from me!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I cannot believe everyone is such a big fan of angelfire. My experience with it was that it was super flat and the park sucked super hard. Taos had a much better park last year than any other park I've seen in the land of enchantment. 
Nobody can argue with the fact that santa fe and taos have the gnarliest terrain in NM, hands down.
sipapu only has 1000ft of vertical so its a pretty bad choice (even as a second choice) unless you're a beginner.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive spent very little time in Taos or Angel Fire, but I had a much better time at AF. It seemed much more laid back, more board friendly, but I agree - it definitely wasnt as steep and challenging. I did like the board park in Taos last year, but the AF ones were great too (I spend 1/8 of my day in the park). I simply had more fun at Angel Fire. My experience with Santa Fe has been all good - good people, great riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Taos park is mediocre at best. For the area they have some nice runs but the Mt is still geared for skiers. Angel Fire is hands down better.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Admiral Wooley said:


> Taos park is mediocre at best. For the area they have some nice runs but the Mt is still geared for skiers. Angel Fire is hands down better.


Maybe im too noob to understand this, but what does it mean when a mountain is geared for skiers? Moguls? I dont really go through the park, ill hit the occasional kicker but thats it. Would I not enjoy Taos?


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

They only started to allow snowboarding at Taos near the end of the 2008 season. It still feels as though there is animosity between the skiers and boarders, and the majority easily goes to the skiers. Besides being really steep and gnarly by nature's design, Im not sure how the terrain could be geared in the direction of skiing. But again, its been nothing but skiers (and the occasional rogue boarder) for years and years. They do have some awesome areas, as well as an amazing ridge to hike and bomb from.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

The only time terrain favors skiers is when its flat or has moguls. Taos isn't flat but it does have plenty of bumps.
The problem though, is not the terrain; it's that Taos is a fairly conservative place which values so called old school style skiing. Their prejudice is not against snowboarders but against the whole 'new school' movement. This is particularly true of the ski patrol who disdain the extra responsibilities of maintaining a park and the extra traffic in the trees, symptoms of not only snowboarders but twin tip and freeride skiers too. (In defense of the patrol, they are probably understaffed.) 
Ultimately they should come around, especially ounce they start reaping the benefits of the extra $$$ we will contribute to their economy

----------------
Now playing: Hudson Mohawke - FUSE
via FoxyTunes$ that we bring in.


----------

